# General > AquaTalk >  Longkang fish

## Gareth tan

Hi I recently wondered if there are still any places that have wild guppies and bettas like how people in singapore catch wild fishes in kampong longkang last time.....and if u know any places, can you shareTIA!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## simonyeeklang

I don't think this can work 

Sent from my MI MAX using Tapatalk

----------


## Urban Aquaria

If you are looking for those longkang fishing activities for kids (adults can also join in the fun too), can try places like ORTO at Yishun (formerly bottle tree park).

Here is a link: http://orto.sg/activities/longkang-fishing/

----------


## NanoScaper

> Hi I recently wondered if there are still any places that have wild guppies and bettas like how people in singapore catch wild fishes in kampong longkang last time.....and if u know any places, can you shareTIA!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hello, Gareth tan.

Your thread title reminded me of a website that I came across some time back.

It's the Long Kang Fishing attraction at Qian Hu. I think this can work for you.

Hope that helps.

----------


## jackychun

I still see an uncle catching longkang fish near my home. Really wanna join him sometimes. Haha! Is this allowed to catch fish down there? 

I can see small fish shoaling along the canal and many birds waiting down there to hunt them. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Gareth tan

Its salt water?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## limz_777

what species of fish are in that canal ?

----------


## tetrakid

It may be easy to see the fish in a wide drain, but being able to catch them is another matter. Just imagine how difficult it is to catch small fish even in a fish tank, what more a wide open drain or canal.

----------


## Gareth tan

@ tetrakid. Can you check your pm? I was asking u something


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## tetrakid

Yes, I have replied. Anyway, I do not remember any location of those spots you mentioned.

----------


## Gareth tan

Oh i see. I did not receive it though


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Gareth tan

U able to send it again?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## tetrakid

> U able to send it again?


Hi Gareth,
My reply there only said I couldn't remember any location he (BernC) mentioned before.

If you are interested in catching wild fish, why not just buy a $2 packet of feeder guppies from the LFS? The quality is much better than any guppies found in drains or streams.

----------


## boofeng

I've been hiking around the MacRitchie and Pierce Reservoirs recently. Along Old Upper Thomson Road, there are roadside ditches made by the tyres of heavy vehicles? I see killifish inside. Within the reservoir fishing is prohibited, but I spotted some barbs, half-beaks, two different snakehead species, and guppies. If you follow the streams out until they become canals nearer to Yishun side and you'll probably be able to collect fish legally. As you head out of the forest the fish species change, though. For example, I saw guppies only at the entrance to the Venus Drive trail, but as you hike in, you don't find guppies any more.

----------


## coolgear101

opp jurong point there is a longkang got lots of tilapia and cichlid but if u dare to climb down.

----------


## simonyeeklang

Acclimated the fish properly

Sent from my MI MAX using Tapatalk

----------


## ChenYW

Try Bishan park.  :Evil:

----------


## x353791

caught these in longkang... can anyone help to identify the type... I only want to keep small fish

----------


## veridicaldream

> Hi Gareth,
> My reply there only said I couldn't remember any location he (BernC) mentioned before.
> 
> If you are interested in catching wild fish, why not just buy a $2 packet of feeder guppies from the LFS? The quality is much better than any guppies found in drains or streams.


Forget Two bucks the east side lfs can get feeder guppies for one dollar only 
And they are Super hardy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Gareth tan

> caught these in longkang... can anyone help to identify the type... I only want to keep small fish


Way were u catch from?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Gareth tan

> Forget Two bucks the east side lfs can get feeder guppies for one dollar only 
> And they are Super hardy 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha its not about the guppy, it the excitement of catching them that I'm looking 4


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## x353791

:Opps: 
just off venus road... at macritchie

----------


## x353791

anyway had set those free... cos i think the long nose is gar and those 2 are tetra which can grow big....

I still had some guppies keep in tank

----------


## exotic_idiot

cool... i would love to join in too..

----------


## x353791

little guilin got spot for guppies?

----------


## exotic_idiot

almost all ponds sure have guppies.

----------


## tetrakid

> almost all ponds sure have guppies.


Usually it's hard to catch any fish in a pond as one is confined to the side of the pond. Wading in a big drain (longkang) is easier to do but by no means easier to net the fish, as one needs a fairly big net to have any success. But the fun factor is huge, though.

I remember we used to catch tadpoles in ponds and see them morp into tiny froglets in a few days. Very cute little creatures.

----------


## x353791

its been a week my guppies still very active


the other day I boil barley and had some barley pea which I mix with fish flakes and feed to them.... they seems okie with it

----------


## x353791

i got 3 male and 3 female plus 1 female fry

----------


## cairocks

Used to catch guppies in a longkang behind my school back in the 80's? Some years back, my uncle told me he saw some small fishes at the longkang (small roadside longkang and not those big ones) outside his house and thought of catching some to put inside his 'salted egg urn' converted pond in his lawn, basically to prevent mosquitoes from breeding. Tried for an hour or so and caught nothing. End up went to a fish shop buy some guppies to put in the pond. Don't know why last time can easily catch them during my school days.  :Blah:  :Blah:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  
P.S. Can forget about catching longkang fish there now as the longkang had beed converted to the cover up type since.

----------


## Guppendler

Even longkang guppy getting 'extinct'....sad

----------


## tetrakid

> Even longkang guppy getting 'extinct'....sad


Ya, it's very pek chek. Before, we used to be able to easily find big red giant boons and collect them with a small net. One scoop usually yields a big blob of red succulent boons. Those days will never come back.  :Laughing:

----------


## jackychun

I can still see guppies along the longkang near my house. Lots of it. So those birds also come and hunt them. Hehe. 

I took a photo while crossing a longkang near Little India. Lots of fishes especially cat fish. So big! 

The one I captured below was not catfish though.  :Grin: 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## tetrakid

Whenever we see fish in rivers or streams (longkangs), they seem to be healthy and active. My guess is that it is due to the well-oxygenated shallow and moving water. I always make it a point to oxygenate my tanks well. Oxygen is what gives life to all living organisms, except anaerobic bacteria of course. A well-oxygenated tank smells clean and fresh.

----------


## marshal99

longkang water will not smell clean and fresh though. lol

----------


## Trichopsis

Two of my favourite longkang fishing spots:

The canal along Bedok Park Connector, good for guppies, as well as the upstream stretch of Sungei Tampines, below the TPE. Both are subject to tidal influence though, so the salinity probably varies quite a fair bit, and the water level too. Both are good for guppies, mollies, and tilapia.

There's also a stretch of Bukit Timah Canal between King Albert Park and the Botanic Gardens, which has thriving populations of these species. You can catch guppies, Indochinese spotted barb and pearl danio in some of the small drains and streams along Mandai Road.

I'm wondering what sort of fish species might live in the streams in the Tengah area. I went into the Lentor Forest area last year and it was full of guppies and Indochinese spotted barb. I regret not catching some of those before the place was cleared. It might be worth going in to take a look at Tengah to salvage some of the fish species found there, especially if they turn out to be natives.

----------


## Trichopsis

> caught these in longkang... can anyone help to identify the type... I only want to keep small fish


1. Indochinese Spotted Barb (_Barbodes rhombeus_) - non-native. You'll see schools of them in the streams at Windsor Nature Park. They look quite similar to the native Saddle Barb (_Barbodes banksi_), which is mostly found deeper in the streams and swamps of the Central Catchment Nature Reserve.

2. Two-spot Rasbora (_Rasbora elegans_) - native. Common in most forest streams in the Central Catchment Nature Reserve.

3. Malayan Pygmy Halfbeak (_Dermogenys collettei_) - native. Common in many rural streams, but also found in some coastal areas in areas with tidal influence.

I hope these were caught outside the park or nature reserve boundaries. These species are common, but catching them within the park or nature reserve would be considered poaching.

----------

